# Neuer Helm



## frontloop33 (11. März 2007)

Hi!

über die Suche find ich nix..

Also: ich brauch einen Helm für den Stadtverkehr. 
Irgendwelche Vorschläge? 
Beim Lidl gibts ja jetzt dann den Profex 61176 für 6,99.
Hat laut Tests "nur" ne 2,4 (Note), weil er wohl recht schwer ist und rel. schlecht belüftet. 
Die ausgezeichneten Helme (z.B. Bell Sweep XC mit 1,0) sind da sicher besser, kosten dann aber halt auch des 20-fache.

Wie gesagt also, ich suche einen Helm der mich im Stadtverkehr gut schützt. 
Die Strecke ist mit 10km (einfach) auch nicht so extrem lang.


----------



## Andry (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute den genannten LIDL Helm in S/M zugelegt- für den Preis gibts  nix vergelichbares, der Tragekomfort ist auf den ersten Kilometern bisher super- ich bemerke den Helm eigentlich gar nicht.Er sieht auch ganz annehmbar aus- zumindest in diesen Blau Silber Schwarz Design.Ich denke dass er sicherheitsmäßig nicht schlechter als viele andere - weitaus teuere Helme, ist.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assos (15. März 2007)

Schaut doch nicht immer nach dem Preis!!!!!! Der Helm soll euch schützen, euch und eure Melone auf dem Hals. Ich gehe immer nach der Passform denn er muss richtig passen um zu schützen, und wenn er optimal passt da wird er auch gekauft!!! Dann spielt der Preis eher eine untergeordnete Rolle denn euch ist bestimmt euer Leben etwas wert.


----------



## 777biker (15. März 2007)

Hier mal der Test der Stiftung Warentest. Der Helm ist baugleich mit dem Profex.
Zitat der Stiftung Warentest zu diesem Helm:

"Noch guter Helm zum Schnäppchenpreis. Zweitschwerstes Testmodell. Befriedigende Stoßdämpfung und Belüftung. Mit abnehmbarem Schirm."

Hier die verglichenen Helme. 
http://www.testberichte.de/preisvergleich/level4_test_stiftung_warentest__23029.html


----------



## frontloop33 (15. März 2007)

so, hab mich heut nochmal bissal umgeschaut. 
Beim Karstadt gibts einige zu nem wohl rel. guten Preis:

Bell Sweep XC (wohl einer der besten) für 100,- 
Giro Zen für 100,- "Mäßige Belüftung, hohes Gewicht und hoher Preis sprechen gegen den Xen." (Testurteil: gut)
Giro E2 für 100,- "...vorbildliche Schutzfunktion bei einem Sturz." (ohne Note)
Giro Monza für 60,- (bei 2 Tests je 5,5 von 6 Punkten, wohl also nicht so schlecht)
Alpina Zonta für 50,- (dazu find ich gar nix)
Abus HR3 Navajo für 40,- (zu dem auch nicht)


Was sagt ihr zu der Auswahl? Sowohl preislich als auch qualitativ?


----------



## Schmittler (15. März 2007)

bestell dir bei http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4408 den met 5th element...der ist im angebot von 130 â¬ auf 90 â¬ runtergesetzt...stiftung warentest note 1,5! ich hab den selbst! ist ein hammer helm! bin damit echt super zufrieden!! guckst du hier: http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_met_5th_element_p32310.html


----------



## Andry (15. März 2007)

Nun, nicht jeder will- oder kann, für einen Fahrradhelm 40, 70 oder auch 100 EUR auf den Tisch legen- finde ich persönlich auch maßlos überzogen, da ist ne Riesenmarge drin, deswegen auch die hohen Preise, denke ich zumindest.

Klar muss der Helm passen- und seine Aufgabe deinen Kopf zu schützen, natürlich erfüllen können.Geht man nach dem Testurteil der Stiftung Warentest ist man mit dem Profex preislich und schutzmäßig gut bedient- in meiner Größe (S-M) wiegt er gerade mal 266 Gramm, ich bemerke den Helm kaum auf dem Kopf- also dürfte er von der Passform her gut auf meine Rübe passen.

Aber vielleicht ist es vom reinen Gefühl her für manche besser, eher mehr Kohle dafür auf den Tisch zu legen- man hat ja dann zumindest das gute Gewissen nicht an der falschen Stelle gespart zu haben.Ich konnte mein Gewissen mit dem 6,99 EUR Helm besänftigen... 


Gruss

Andreas


----------

